# Abandoned Prison theme party.. costume idea?



## foxykita143 (Oct 15, 2009)

You could try being a creep prison cook or a janitor in chains. I know you said you didnt want to be a prisoner but you could be a psychotic prisoner fresh out of solitary, that could be cool.


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

maybe a prison doctor and nurse that was experimenting on the other prisoners.


----------

